# Sardinien Trails



## bikulus (2. Mai 2016)

Hallo
ich fahre ab 20.5. nach Sardinien
wer kann mir sagen, wo ich Tracks zum download finde, GPS Tour kenne ich schon
Den Führer von Peteranne gibt's leider im Moment nicht
Wir wollen in den Osten bzw Südosten
Danke
Bikulus


----------



## litevilledoc (2. Mai 2016)

bikulus schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich fahre ab 20.5. nach Sardinien
> wer kann mir sagen, wo ich Tracks zum download finde, GPS Tour kenne ich schon
> Den Führer von Peteranne gibt's leider im Moment nicht
> ...


hi, da schliesse ich mich gleich an, wir werden im August in den norden und nord/mittleren osten fahren. und vor allem, wer kennt denn gute trails dort in der gegend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdF600 (2. Mai 2016)

Tja. Die Frage hab ich auch letztens gestellt. Leider scheint es da keine Infos zu geben.


----------



## litevilledoc (2. Mai 2016)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Tja. Die Frage hab ich auch letztens gestellt. Leider scheint es da keine Infos zu geben.


hatte deinen thread schon gelesen. es gibt ein paar touren auf den verschiedenen bike-mpa-portalen wie outdooractive etc.


----------



## cdF600 (3. Mai 2016)

Hab schon bissl was gefunden. Aber das scheinen alles größere Touren mit massig Höhenmetern zu sein. Ob die eher Traillastig, oder auf Schotterpisten verlaufen kann man leider auch nicht erkennen. Hatte auf Enduro- und/oder Freeridetrails gehofft. Werde noch aweng suchen. Ansonsten bleibt das Enduro daheim und das Kletterzeugs muss mit (irgendeine Flautenalternative braucht man schließlich).


----------



## OliverH (11. Mai 2016)

Hi,

ich fliege mit zwei Freunden in der ersten Juniwoche nach Sardinien und bin derzeit auch auf der Suche nach Trailstrecken. Das meiste scheint sich im Nordosten, Osten und Südosten zu verteilen. Hab auch ein paar Strecken rund um Alghero gefunden. Alles bei gps-tour.info bisher.


----------



## stuntzi (13. Mai 2016)

Die beste Trailmusik Sardiniens spielt unzweifelhaft in der Ogliastra, an der Ostküste zwischen Cala Gonone und Arbatax. Da kannst du dich locker für eine Woche beschäftigen und jeden Tag einen Holytrail fahren, auch optisch ziemliche Leckerbissen und halt völlig anders wie daheim. S2 muss man allerdings schon mögen, dann passts.

Alle anderen Gegenden der Insel sind zwar auch "ganz nett", fallen dagegen aber deutlich ab.

Hier etwa drei Highlights der Insel, die auf keinem Sardinien-Biketrip fehlen dürfen. Sind alle in der genannten Gegend:

Wahnsinnstrail von der Baunei-Hochebene runter durch ein einsames Tal zum Wahrzeichenfels Pedra Longa, dann toller Küstenwanderweg nach Santa Maria. Hat S3-Stellen, aber nicht besonders viele:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?url=http://alpenzorro.de/sardinien/srd_06-11-08_BauneiPedraLonga.gpx

Vom Straßenpass "Genna Silana" hinab in die Gorroppuschlucht, S2:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?url=http://alpenzorro.de/minisardix/sardix_09-10-12_GolaGorroppu.gpx

Von der Baunei-Hochebene hinab in die Cala Luna, meist S1. Weiter mit Ausflugsboot nach Cala Gonone:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?url=http://alpenzorro.de/minisardix/sardix_09-10-09_CalaLuna.gpx

Wenn ihr könnt, schaut im Lemon House vorbei: http://www.peteranne.it/ 
Dort gibts auch den zur Zeit vergriffenen Bikeführer und Tips aus erster Hand.


----------



## bikulus (17. Mai 2016)

Danke für die Links, kommt gerade noch rechtzeitig, mal schaun, in die Gegend wollen wir , aber die Touren werden schon heftig lang als Rundkurs


----------



## OliverH (11. Juni 2016)

Hi,

unsere Woche auf Sardinien ist nun vorbei. Wir waren in Alghero (Nordwesten), Buggeru (Südwesten) und Pula (Süden) und sind auch Routen zwischen diesen Orten gefahren.

Hier ein Video davon:


----------



## litevilledoc (11. Juni 2016)

OliverH schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> unsere Woche auf Sardinien ist nun vorbei. Wir waren in Alghero (Nordwesten), Buggeru (Südwesten) und Pula (Süden) und sind auch Routen zwischen diesen Orten gefahren.
> 
> Hier ein Video davon:


Hi, schaut ja schön aus. Lohnt sich der. Aufwand wirklich, das Rad mitzunehmen? Habt ihr eure Tracks? Könnte ich die mal ansehen ob sie bei meinen Orten liegen?
Danke und role on


----------



## OliverH (14. Juni 2016)

Wir sind explizit zum Biken dahin und sind 6 von 7 Tagen auf dem Rad gewesen. War also bei uns von vornherein beabsichtigt zu biken und das Rad dafür mitzunehmen.

Und so ganz allgemein:

Wir mussten schon ein bisschen recherchieren um gute Tracks zu finden. Vieles davon ist Schotterpiste, die ist schon ok zum Fahren und hin und wieder sind auch ein paar richtig schöne Trails dabei. Andererseits, waren so einige der Trails die wir rausgesucht hatten, teilweise unfahrbar und zu anderen Teilen nur mühsam fahrbar. Vieles zugewachsen mit Dornen- und Stachelsträuchern, die haben viele Kratzer auf den Armen und Beinen hinterlassen. Erstaunlicherweise hatten wir sehr wenig Platten.

Und was auch auffällt, es sind sehr viele, ja fast alle Flächen, links und rechts der Straßen und Pisten eingezäunt und Einfahrten mit Toren versperrt und verschlossen. Wenn man nicht ab und zu über einen Zaun steigt, wird es schwer Trails zu finden oder überhaupt weiter zu kommen. Teilweise ist das mit den Wegsperren irgendwie schräg, weil selbst ausgeschilderte Wanderwege mitunter durch ein verschlossenes Tor versperrt sind. Du kommst manchmal auf der einen Seite des Berges zwar problemslos auf den Wanderweg, aber beim runterfahren/-laufen kommst du dann von innen an ein verschlossenes Tor. Allerdings ist man dann teilweise so in der Pampa, dass man eh nur ein paar Schafen oder Kühen begegnet und sich daher niemand daran stören könnte, dass man da vorbeikommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_real_iflow (23. September 2016)

Wir kommen gerade von einem zweiwöchigen Sardinien-Trip zurück und ich bin total begeistert!
Wer auf knackige Trails steht, in gigantischer Landschaft und völlig ohne weitere Nutzer ist dort bestens aufgehoben. Noch dazu gibt es einen sehr empfehlenswerten, fast schon zu ausführlichen, brandneuen Führer von Peter Herold et al.: http://www.versantesud.it/de/shop/mountainbiken-auf-sardinien/ Die Orientierung mit den dazu gelieferten gpx-Tracks lief problemlos.

Wir waren in Santa Maria Navarrese und schon allein der dortige Freeride zaubert mir jetzt noch ein Grinsen ins Gesicht. Die Locals sind fleissig und pflegen die Trails, teilweise gibt es aber auch seltenst benutzte, wilde und einsame Wege. 1200hm am Stück anyone? Ohne einen Menschen zu treffen? Danach direkt ab ins Meer?




 

 

 Einfach nur geil!


----------



## dede (23. September 2016)

P.S. hab nen Fährgutschein (Mobyline/Tirrenia) im Gegenwert von 106.50 € gültig bis 31.12.2016 abzugeben (gegen kleine Spende z.B.) falls jemand Interesse respektive noch Bedarf in 2016 hat


----------



## Eisbäcker (5. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen,




gibt es hier noch weitere Empfehlungen? Wir wollen Ende Mai nach Sardinien. Einige GPS Tracks habe ich bereits gesammelt. 


Kennt jemand vielleicht noch einen Shuttle Anbieter auf Sardinien,  der Tages Shuttle à la

Finale Freeride anbietet?


Vielen Dank Gruß


----------



## Outdoormind (22. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen, wir waren gerade auf Sardinien und waren sehr begeistert!
Ihr könnt alle Infos nachlesen bei Outdoormind: http://outdoormind.de/travel/biken-auf-sardinien


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. April 2019)

So langsam scheint ja Sardinien echt interesant für Biker zu werden.
Könnte der eine oder andere noch etwas zusätzlich Info geben?

Wir würden gerne dort eine Woche biken, zwar Trails, aber nicht schwerer als S1 wenn möglich.
Abschnittsweise mehr ist OK.


----------



## scylla (18. April 2019)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> So langsam scheint ja Sardinien echt interesant für Biker zu werden.
> Könnte der eine oder andere noch etwas zusätzlich Info geben?
> 
> Wir würden gerne dort eine Woche biken, zwar Trails, aber nicht schwerer als S1 wenn möglich.
> Abschnittsweise mehr ist OK.



Kuck mal in meinen Touren-Bericht, da hab ich bissel ausführlicher beschrieben und kommentiert was wir da so getrieben haben (wobei wir halt eher ab S1 angefangen haben zu suchen, aber für einen Eindruck taugt's dir vielleicht trotzdem)
Buch samt GPS-Tracks: https://www.versantesud.it/de/shop/mountainbiken-auf-sardinien/
Bis S1 findest du da mehr als genug. Die Beschreibungen übertreiben teils etwas, korreliert glaub eher mit der "gefühlten STS" vieler Biker, wenn man die reale STS anwendet kann man oft gut eine Nummer abwerten. Skepsis ist aber bezüglich des Wegzustands angebracht, so aktuell wie die Auflage vermuten lassen könnte, sind die Beschreibungen teils doch nicht, zumindest in der Mitte-Ost Region in der wir waren.

Pro-Tipp:
https://www.fahrrad.de/avs-racing-handguard-kit-M701148.html?

(Das ist mein voller Ernst, wenn wir nochmal hinfahren sollten würde ich mir die Teile wirklich ans Rad machen, ich glaub das ist tausendmal schöner wenn einem nicht ständig die Griffel wehtun vom Macchia-Wrestling.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (18. April 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Kuck mal in meinen Touren-Bericht, da hab ich bissel ausführlicher beschrieben und kommentiert was wir da so getrieben haben.
> Buch samt GPS-Tracks: https://www.versantesud.it/de/shop/mountainbiken-auf-sardinien/
> Bis S1 findest du da mehr als genug. Die Beschreibungen übertreiben teils etwas, korreliert glaub eher mit der "gefühlten STS" vieler Biker, wenn man die reale STS anwendet kann man oft gut eine Nummer abwerten. Skepsis ist aber bezüglich des Wegzustands angebracht, so aktuell wie die Auflage vermuten lassen könnte, sind die Beschreibungen teils doch nicht, zumindest in der Mitte-Ost Region in der wir waren.
> 
> ...


Danke!
Sizilien hast nicht schon beritten?
Wäre für uns auch eine Option.


----------



## scylla (18. April 2019)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Danke!
> Sizilien hast nicht schon beritten?
> Wäre für uns auch eine Option.



Ne, da zieht's mich nicht unbedingt hin. Laut Suntzi ist das eher für Kultur/Städte/Sehenswürdigkeiten interessant mit ein bisschen Biken nebenbei... wir sehen das halt nunmal genau andersrum.


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. April 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Ne, da zieht's mich nicht unbedingt hin. Laut Suntzi ist das eher für Kultur/Städte/Sehenswürdigkeiten interessant mit ein bisschen Biken nebenbei... wir sehen das halt nunmal genau andersrum.


Gut zu wissen, danke!


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. April 2019)

Welche Karte ist denn empfehlenswert?


----------



## scylla (24. April 2019)

Gibt nichts wirklich tolles was auch nur ansatzweise z.B. mit den französischen IGN karten mithalten könnte. Man muss sich daher aus mehreren Quellen behelfen und sich die Informationen daraus zusammenstückeln.
Für Wege/Pisten/Straßen ist die OSM das beste was man bekommen kann.
Für die Topografie die Militärkarten https://www.igmi.org

Ansonsten sind vor Ort an Wanderparkplätzen oder Aussichtspunkten aufgestellte Tafeln oft hilfreich, mit kolorierten Topo oder Satellitenkarten-Ausschnitten in die die Wanderwege farbig eingezeichnet wurden (eigentlich auch nix anderes als das was in den Militärkarten + der OSM zu sehen ist, aber man hat dort halt die Info welche Wege tatsächlich aktuell "gepflegt" sind). Muss man halt etwas flexibel und experimentierfreudig bezüglich der Tourplanung sein.


----------



## sun909 (7. September 2021)

stuntzi schrieb:


> Die beste Trailmusik Sardiniens spielt unzweifelhaft in der Ogliastra, an der Ostküste zwischen Cala Gonone und Arbatax. Da kannst du dich locker für eine Woche beschäftigen und jeden Tag einen Holytrail fahren, auch optisch ziemliche Leckerbissen und halt völlig anders wie daheim. S2 muss man allerdings schon mögen, dann passts.
> 
> Alle anderen Gegenden der Insel sind zwar auch "ganz nett", fallen dagegen aber deutlich ab.
> 
> ...



Hi,
hat jemand zufällig die Tracks von Stuntzi noch zur Verfügung?

gpsies ist ja nicht mehr...

Wir sitzen gerade spontan hier und brauchen noch ein wenig Input 

danke und viele Grüße aus dem Osten
C.


----------



## knogi (8. September 2021)

Schau dir Mal die URLs an. Da steckt auch immer eine URL von stuntzi drin. Einfach den Teil rauskopieren und öffnen. Zumindest beim ersten lädt es dann den Track runter.


----------

